# شفيعنا يا أنبا شنودة - بولس ملاك



## الامير الحزين (30 يوليو 2008)

*شريط جديد لبولس ملاك شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

*شريط بولس ملاك  شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  جديد 2008   انتاج مارستا فون   نشات عزت  دير الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين فى سوهاج وحاليا موسمة شغال

1نفسى امدح
2تعبان وحملى تقيل
3 من كل مكان
4 يازوار الانبا شنودة
5 انبا شنودة شفيعنا
6 نفسى لو تمدح فيك
7  قلبى بيحبك
8 تايب على طول
9 ياابويا تعبان
10 زى الارض الناشفة
11 طالع 

 http://www.4shared.com/file/58229968/37a56bac/track01.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58230408/294f3943/track02.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232291/2fd58e97/track03.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232363/47819943/track04.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232481/3243c364/track05.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232624/bb420b0f/track06.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232705/ffb1332c/track07.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232825/c6db1693/track08.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232949/98f59709/track09.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58233082/14ff5d67/track10.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58233208/3f77ea1f/track11.html​*​[/COLOR][/SIZE][/CENTER][/B]


----------



## الامير الحزين (30 يوليو 2008)

*شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

شريط جديد لبولس ملاك شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  انتاج مارستا فون نشات عزت   ارجو كتابة الرد     لتحميل الشريط اضغط هناwww.4shared.com/dir/8497938/e839c44/sharing.html


----------



## ممدوح راتب (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

شكرا عاى الشريط الجديد


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

شكرا ممدوح راتب على ردك الجميل


----------



## kokielpop (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

*شكرااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااا 

على الشريط الرائع ​*


----------



## rammrommm (3 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

*شكرا على المجهود ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

انا بشكر كل اللى حملوا الشريط وتركوا رد لى  واللى حملوا الشريط ولم يتركوا رد  يراجعو نفسهم


----------



## عادل ميلاد (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

شكرا على شريط ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## melomelo333 (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

ميرسي
وربنا يعوضك 
وجاري التحميل


----------



## الامير الحزين (6 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

الف شكر على مروركم وتشجيعكم   عادل ميلاد         melomelo333          rammrommm        kokielpop


----------



## الامير الحزين (8 أغسطس 2008)

*شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*

*انا نزلت الشريط فى المنتدى مرة تانية لكن المرة دى ام بى سرى  علشان الكل تشتغل عندة الترانيم وكمان كل ترنيمة باسمها علشان تحمل اللى انت عايزة  مستنى الرد منكم على الشريط وعلى صوتة لانة صوت نقى جدا جدا  وكمان جميع ترانيم الشريط  مضغوطة     اسماء الترانيم  بالترتيب     
1نفسى امدح
2تعبان وحملى تقيل
3 من كل مكان
4 يازوار الانبا شنودة
5 انبا شنودة شفيعنا
6 نفسى لو تمدح فيك
7  قلبى بيحبك
8 تايب على طول
9 ياابويا تعبان
10 زى الارض الناشفة
11 طالع 

 http://www.4shared.com/file/58229968/37a56bac/track01.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58230408/294f3943/track02.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232291/2fd58e97/track03.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232363/47819943/track04.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232481/3243c364/track05.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232624/bb420b0f/track06.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232705/ffb1332c/track07.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232825/c6db1693/track08.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58232949/98f59709/track09.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58233082/14ff5d67/track10.html http://www.4shared.com/file/58233208/3f77ea1f/track11.html*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

اية ياجماعة فين الردود


----------



## kmmmoo (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

شكرا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bahy (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

thx ya amir


----------



## فايز فوزى (18 أغسطس 2008)

*احدث شريط لبولس ملاك شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة 2008*

شريط بولس ملاك الجديد جدا 2008 فى المنتدى اسم الشريط شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة بمناسبة اعياد الانبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين يوليو 2008 وكمان جميع الترانيم ام بى سرى وكمان كل ترنيمة مضغوطة وصوتة نقى جدا جدا ويارب يعجبكم الشريط وتقولوا رايكم وانا مستنى ردودكم الشريط من انتاج مارستا فون لصاحبها نشات عزت وبطلب من اللى يحمل الشريط يقولى راية 

الترنيمة الاولة
http://www.4shared.com/file/58229968...c/track01.html

الترنيمة التانية
http://www.4shared.com/file/58230408...3/track02.html

الترنيمة الثالثة
http://www.4shared.com/file/58232291...7/track03.html

الترنيمة الرابعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/58232363...3/track04.html

الترنيمة الخامسة
http://www.4shared.com/file/58232481...4/track05.html

الترنيمة السادسة
http://www.4shared.com/file/58232624...f/track06.html

الترنيمة السابعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/58232705...c/track07.html

الترتيمة الثامنة
http://www.4shared.com/file/58232825...3/track08.html

الترنيمة التاسعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/58232949...9/track09.html

الترنيمة العاشرة
http://www.4shared.com/file/58233082...7/track10.html

الترنيمة الحادية عشر
http://www.4shared.com/file/58233208...f/track11.html


شريط شفيعنا يا انبا شنودة 2008
اذكرونى فى صلاواتكم


----------



## الامير الحزين (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

شكرا  على ردك bahy     شكرا     kammmoo


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

ميرسى اووووووووووووووووووى على الترانيم وجارى تحميلها


----------



## شادى كوكو (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

الف الف الف شكر على اللينكات دى وعلى الشريط تالجميل دة


----------



## مكاريوس عزت (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## REMON ATEF (6 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

كوب ماء بارد لا يضيع اجره فكم بالاحرى يكون اجر من عمل على تنقية آذاننا بإستماع تراتيل روحيه تخاطب الروح والقلب ربنا يعوضك فى السما


----------



## ممدوح راتب (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

:download:شكر ا على العمل الرائع  وربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------



## ممدوح راتب (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

شريط جميل جدا


----------



## الوداعة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*



remon atef قال:


> كوب ماء بارد لا يضيع اجره فكم بالاحرى يكون اجر من عمل على تنقية آذاننا بإستماع تراتيل روحيه تخاطب الروح والقلب ربنا يعوضك فى السما


  يسوع المسيح يبارك اعضاء المنتدى جميعاً


----------



## albrnsmaro (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

الشماس بولس ملاك صوت جميل ربنا يعوضه على الترانيم الحلوة دى


----------



## أبانوب النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

شكرا على تعبكم شريط رائع


----------



## الامير الحزين (29 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

شكرا على ردك  ممدوح راتب  شكرا   الوداعة


----------



## ashrafpero (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

†
†                                                                                                                                  †
                                                                   †
                                                                   †


----------



## H O P A (30 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: لينكات الشغالة لشريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة  2008*

*شكراً اوي يا جميل .....​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*

شكرا على ردك           !!!h.o.p.a!!!


----------



## رامز رسمى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

شريط جميل وربنا يحفظ [q-bible][/q-bible]لنا حياة البابا شينوده


----------



## nodi (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

*شِكرا جدا على الشريط*
*ربنا يعوضك و يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

شريط جميل بجد 
وربنا يعوضك خير


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## magdy2007 (14 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*

شكرا اوي علي الترانيم الجميلة جدا


----------



## الامير الحزين (15 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*

شكرا على ردك                      magdy2007


----------



## الامير الحزين (17 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*

فين الردود


----------



## الامير الحزين (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*

دا مش ظلم وحرام 761 عضو يشاهدوا الموضوع وفقط 16 يتركوا ردود والاخرين لم يتركوا   احكموا بنفسكم


----------



## الامير الحزين (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*



الامير الحزين قال:


> *انا نزلت الشريط فى المنتدى مرة تانية لكن المرة دى ام بى سرى  علشان الكل تشتغل عندة الترانيم وكمان كل ترنيمة باسمها علشان تحمل اللى انت عايزة  مستنى الرد منكم على الشريط وعلى صوتة لانة صوت نقى جدا جدا  وكمان جميع ترانيم الشريط  مضغوطة     اسماء الترانيم  بالترتيب
> 1نفسى امدح
> 2تعبان وحملى تقيل
> 3 من كل مكان
> ...



الشريط من انتاج مارستا فون للصوتيات والمرئيات لصاحبها الاستاذ نشات عزت الشريط متوفر على سى دى لطلبات الكميات   محمول   0124327833


----------



## god love 2011 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*

ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررر على الترانيم وربنا معاك ويباركك​​


----------



## الامير الحزين (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*



سيمون يوسف قال:


> ميرسى كتيرررررررررررررررر كتيررررررررررررررر على الترانيم وربنا معاك ويباركك​​



شكرا ليك على مرورك  نورت الموضوع


----------



## michael33 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*

ميرسي وأرجو المزيد من ترانيم بولس ملاك


----------



## الامير الحزين (18 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*



michael33 قال:


> ميرسي وأرجو المزيد من ترانيم بولس ملاك



شكرا على مرورك  ونورت الموضوع


----------



## الامير الحزين (19 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*

فين الردود فين التشجيع الناس اللى حملت الشريط حتى عبرونا بكلمة شكر


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*

شريط جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة*

شكرا علي الشريط الجميل ده


----------



## الامير الحزين (20 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط بولس ملاك الجديد (شفيعنا ياانبا شنودة)  2008*



michael33 قال:


> شريط جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا



شكرا على مرورك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام لكم 
معلومة
بولس ملاك نزل شريط جديد اسمة بطل وشفيع  يوم 9  \11\2008 بمناسبة اعياد بطل مارى جرجس
انشاللة انا هرفعة للمنتدى قريب


----------



## اسامه موريس (25 ديسمبر 2008)

نشكرك علي تعب محبتك وربنا يعوضك عن المجهود المبزول خير ويسوع يسود في حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (27 ديسمبر 2008)

اسامه موريس قال:


> نشكرك علي تعب محبتك وربنا يعوضك عن المجهود المبزول خير ويسوع يسود في حياتك





شكرا على مرورك نورت الموضوع


----------



## petter (19 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يونيو 2010)

راااااااااااااائع يا أمير 
شكرا ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

